# Popcorn removal on ceilings.



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Is the best way to remove popcorn ceiling by using a pump sprayer filled with water, saturate and scrape off? Is there a better way?

In the past that is what I did.

I prepped the floor with poly plastic with the slight adhesion on the back side. covered all counter tops ect ect. Pump sprayer with water and let sit a few minutes then hand scraped. After that patch all areas on ceilings that got gouged and sanded slick. Then apply two coats cut and roll on ceilings. The walls are going to stay untouched also.


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats seem to work for us. The texture would come off in sheets it seemed like, although if the celing is painted it doesn't work. We would use the sanding pole with 100 G paper to knock off the edges then apply a skim coat of drywall mud, maybe two. then sand with 120. Ready for paint


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

4thGeneration said:


> Is there a better way?


Nope




...well...have someone else do it, that's better


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:notworthy


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Just had one done love the look:thumbsup: :laughing: love the popcorn ceiling. As long as designers keep hating them I am going to keep installing then, that keeps my kids employed.....going back and tearing them out.:clap:


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

4thGeneration said:


> Is the best way to remove popcorn ceiling by using a pump sprayer filled with water, saturate and scrape off? Is there a better way?


pump sprayer is best...I haven't found a better way

beware of how much you saturate the edges(where the ceiling meets the walls)...the mud loves to suck up the water and mess with the tape underneath-just my p.i.t.a experience


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Aw c'mon...
If yah gotta clear the cottage cheese off the lids in a whole house, why mess around w a garden sprayer... and sticky back plastic strips ?

Tarp the floors, bag the house, and bring in the garden hose w a spray nozzle and get it over with !
You ARE gonna have to repair some taped joints and float some areas any way you do it.
Do it for REAL and get it over with. Make a buck!
Any good fun is messy fun!
r


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I use my airless sprayer and a bucket of water....but same idea. Just did one as part of a remodel and the ceiling had been painted several times. Had to use the back side of a steel garden rake to knock the tips off, then soak with water. It was still a beeyotch to remove.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

It is 2,000 SF. I am thinking of giving a price of $2300 for removal, repatch where needed and two coats of paint. Walls are not going to be painted. Whats your opinion on this price?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I think it's a little low.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

What would you charge and what would it include?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Tmrrptr said:


> Aw c'mon...
> If yah gotta clear the cottage cheese off the lids in a whole house, why mess around w a garden sprayer... and sticky back plastic strips ?
> 
> Tarp the floors, bag the house, and bring in the garden hose w a spray nozzle and get it over with !
> ...


dude...try selling that to my customers. A garden hose? Did you really just say that? 

I don't work on 1 floor shacks. I mainly work in 400-700K homes. No offense, but just your language would scare my customers. :blink:


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

I usually estimate the production to be 50 sq ft per hour, this include everything, then painting seperate. also if it up higher then 9 ft producton goes down, so your looking at aprox 40 hrs just to remove it.

only you can judge if the price is correct, depending on how much you wish to make. 

thanks
dave mac

2000 sq ft would be about 11 gallons my cost 175
rolls of plastic 50
tape 50
misc 50


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

4thGeneration said:


> It is 2,000 SF. I am thinking of giving a price of $2300 for removal, repatch where needed and two coats of paint. Walls are not going to be painted. Whats your opinion on this price?


When I remove texture it's more than just scrape, patch and paint.

Soak and scrape
Repair and patch
patch again if needed
sand complete surface
prime with blocker/sealer
paint 1-2 coats

...and there is a bunch of set up and clean up. Walls are "not" going to be painted will take a bit more time due to cut lines along finished walls. Prepare for the 'ol neck to be a bit sore for a few. 

So your price...hard to tell, but it seems low if I we're to bid it. Just paint and supp's would be at least $500. So yeah...that's a low estimate.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Seems only a little more than the painting price for two coats on that ceiling.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Dave Mac said:


> 2000 sq ft would be about 11 gallons my cost 175


Dave...that paint is only covering 181 sq. ft? Anywho....

Don't forget the naps, sandpaper, mud, rags...

Also. Since scraping and patching causes a whole bunch of damage, I prime. I've never "primed" with flat paint and never will. 

So 1 coat primer/sealer and 1-2 coats paint will run give or take-$300-$400.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> When I remove texture it's more than just scrape, patch and paint.
> 
> Soak and scrape
> Repair and patch
> ...


Removal/patching/sanding for labor, materials and profit alone $2600

Bronze level paint package includes two coats cust and rolled BenMoore Muresco ceiling white:$1775

Silver level paint package includes 1 coat BenMoore Fresh Start cut and rolled with 1 coat BenMoore Regal Matte cut and rolled:$1975

Gold level paint package includes same as silver with 1 extra finish coat of the BenMoore Regal:$2950

I gave three levels to overcome price objections because they want the best, but spoke about bargain pricing. I am going to start low, but sell the best. Wish me luck.


----------



## bayoupainter (Apr 20, 2007)

*asbestos on popcorn ceiling??*

REcently have been hearing that popcorn ceilings done during ceratin years contain asbestos---causing potential harm to those who are going to scrape them off and the homeowners---job could become a Hazmat site--anyone else hear of theis??Thanks much--


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

bayoupainter said:


> REcently have been hearing that popcorn ceilings done during ceratin years contain asbestos---causing potential harm to those who are going to scrape them off and the homeowners---job could become a Hazmat site--anyone else hear of theis??Thanks much--


 I think its fairly common knowledge that popcorn ceiling may contain asbestos. If there is any doubt, have it tested.


----------



## furiousstyles (May 19, 2006)

Dude, I think your price is too low for scope of work involved. Different people have brought up different problems that may occur and if your gonna make money you have to figure those things in. You know that already, im just reminding ya.


----------



## furiousstyles (May 19, 2006)

Didnt see your second post, those prices for material and labor and tiered system look good. Good luck.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> Dave...that paint is only covering 181 sq. ft? Anywho....
> 
> Don't forget the naps, sandpaper, mud, rags...
> 
> ...


paintguy 2000 sq ft times two is equall to 4000 sq ft, divided by 350 wich is very low and safe equally 11 gallons, i dont care if dont use two flat ,or one prime and one flat, i can always make bare sheetrock look awesome with two coats, either way, please let me know what im missing.

thanks
dave mac


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

hey dave...nah I don't think you're missing anything

I though you we're figuring 11 gallons for 1 coat, that's all. I realize now that you we're already figuring 2 coats. 

When I remove texture, I'll use a primer/sealer on the ceiling and then 1 coat, but more times than not I need another coat. That's why I figure prime+2 for this type project. It's typically 2 coats for a normal ceiling. 

see ya 'round

Ps- I figure 300-350sq. for coverage as a standard. 350 is definitely not "very low" by any means.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Paint,
You betcha!
If u want to tally, I work in homes that generally start over 5 and run up over a mil and a half or better.

Yes, I tend to be rather casual with clients.
It's not my 1st cruise and I always get a job done to my clients satisfaction.

Particular res I mentioned was three levels w garage below. It was a party house built during the 70's and now easily worth over a mil, especially after we were done!

And yes, they were awesome clients !
We really enjoyed an outing in their ski boat and basically the general atmosphere, especially when they were there !

And they took it well in stride as the initial price tripled, when I discovered bug damage in the underpinnings that had to be repaired.

BTW, we paid for a carpet cleaning when job was complete.
The carpet service only charged us for a "traffic pattern cleaning" they called it, as it was pretty much really clean and they only moved a few pieces of furniture.

Why did that garden hose scare you?
Y'know, they DO have limiting devices for them called spray nozzles!

Git r Dun !

(Paint, tnx for the memory... I'm gonna call them folks THIS week and visit with them next time they're in town!)
r


----------

